# Another 8.9 HDX bites the dust.



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was having zero issues with my HDX 8.9, until it stopped charging yesterday.  I'm so sad since the current models are downgrades.  I'm REALLY sad because I have a customized Amazon origami case that I love and will miss even more than the device.

I had purchased a warranty for it, but when I tried to activate it I found out it was invalid because the device I purchased it for was already a replacement.  Fortunately, they are refunding the $80 for that.

Amazon CS offered me $25 off a new device.  Considering the HD 10 was on sale for $50 off just a couple of weeks ago, I'm not excited.  I'm trying to decide if I should try to jump on the next sale or just hold out for the fall and hope they bring back a higher end model.  Any predictions on what Jeff and Co. have in store for fall?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has a Certified refurbished HDX 8.9 available.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

That is unfortunate. I trust you tried a different charging cable and that sort of thing?

Like you I would be reluctant to downgrade to any of the HD models after having the HDX. And at the 10" range there are tablets with better specs for less money (Lenovo Tab 2 A10). 

Yet I'm not optimistic that we'll see the return of Fire tablets with more 'premium' specs, given the success they have had with $50 Fire. Call it the Fire Phone Syndrome. I would expect the HD6 is due for a refresh, to at least add SD storage and dual band WiFi. I think they could fit in a new HDX7 as well. I'm sure there will be something new, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would definitely try a different power plug and cable. Any USB cable and charger should work, including from a phone or a camera.

Failing that, if you really want to stay with the Fire, you might buy one of the ultra-cheap ones as a stopgap while you wait for a new device to be (hopefully) released. Of course this might take a long time or never happen!

Samsung has some extremely nice Android Tablets which will use all your Amazon Apps purchased for the Fire. Of course, it won't have the special features for using Amazon services that a Fire would have, but you should still be able to watch Amazon videos or read Kindle books with the appropriate app.


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

You never know but Amazon has seemingly abandoned the tablet high-end. They're still selling the 8.9 HDX and it's still better than anything else out there but I can understand you not wanting a 3rd after 2 have failed you. Dell's 7840 is a *very* nice device with a great but smaller (AMOLED) screen but it suffers in comparison in battery life and their tech support is awful. Personally, I've not had good luck with Samsung tablets and I avoid them like the plague.

There's always iPad and the iPad Air 2 is a good alternative if you can tolerate the (IMHO) rather backward OS. It's $100 more than the HDX with somewhat worse battery life and a bigger (but inferior) screen.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

supposedly the lab boys are working on a tablet with Alexa onboard I'd wait for the fall.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scarpad said:


> supposedly the lab boys are working on a tablet with Alexa onboard I'd wait for the fall.


Really?? I'm fascinated with the Echo and have been kicking myself ever since passing on the $99 intro deal.


----------

